# Unknown White Cat...



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Coming home tonight, I saw you in the street...
Someone had hit and killed you...:'(
And there you lay in the dark freezing rain that's upon us tonight...
I can only pray your end was quick... and you didn't suffer little one...
I don't know if you have an owner that will mourn you...
But I will and I don't even know you...
Rest now, no more pain and no more cold...
Your Spirit is now at the Bridge...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tears for the unknown beauty. I had to do this in the spring. I posted a Craigslist ad saying I had found their dead cat and was hoping someone was missing their pet and I could at least give them closure.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This really hit me hard tonight...
after just bringing Snowflake home because she'd been dumped...
And then the thread that was started about white cats today...
And to see this White Cat dead...
Heartbreaking...:'(


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

RIP White Beauty. Hoping too, that there was little if any suffering.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

RIP little one.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh no - so sad. 

Seeing the title, I was hoping you had found another white cat in need... not one beyond helping. Poor baby. Extra hugs to the white kitties today.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Worse nightmare.


----------

